# Easy Customs



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a couple of cars I did a little customizing to. I put yellow wheels on the yellow car. On the Mustang I removed the carburator and filled the hole in and painted it black.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Nice! Best thing to do to that Mustang, I really like that body they put on the Super 3.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Nice work Lendell those turned out well:thumbsup:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Can we see a pic of the Mustang hood?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Both are great but the little white detail on the Mustang's rear tar shouts "Handing you yer butt one quarter-mile at a time!" :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Mr. Easy... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Can ya guess my favorite??? RM


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

You got the true meaning of the word NOVA. In Spanish it means No-go, I see no pickup shoes so it's true to it's name. LOL

Nice job on them.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here is a picture of the hood after I got it done.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very NICE, FCB!

Great looking grabber!:thumbsup:

Send me the chrome bits if you are not using them?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great improvements to both cars - wheels, rims & grabber hood! ..RL


----------

